# Frage: Reicht Windows 10 Home zum zocken?



## TigerFuchs (24. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

hier gibt es doch bestimmt schon viele User mit Erfahrungswerten. Reicht die Home Version zum zocken oder greift man lieber zur PRO Version von Windows 10?


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Frage: Reicht Windows 1ß Home zum zocken?*

Home reicht. Mehr braucht es nicht als normaler "Consumer".


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Frage: Reicht Windows 1ß Home zum zocken?*

Keine der "PRO" Funktionen hat irgendwas mit Spielen zu tun. Die Professional-Versionen sind zum ARBEITEN. 

Zum Spielen ists völlig egal welche Version du drauf hast.


----------



## TigerFuchs (24. Juli 2016)

Nee arbeiten möchte ich nicht LOL....Naja nicht auf meinem Gaming PC....

Sind die Zusatzfunktionen bei Pro interessant oder nur "nice to have"?


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Frage: Reicht Windows 1ß Home zum zocken?*

Das musste selbst entscheiden ob du solche Funktionen brauchst. Die meisten davon sind Netzwerkfeatures für Arbeitsgruppen in großen Unternehmen, Verschlüsselungen, Domänenrichtlinien, Remote-Zugriff, Virtualisierungen und so weiter. Nichts, was ein normaler Anwender jemals braucht.


----------



## TigerFuchs (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Frage: Reicht Windows 1ß Home zum zocken?*

Danke


----------



## ForenTroll (25. Juli 2016)

Das war doch schon bei Windows 7 und Windows 8 so das die Home Version für Spiele vollkommen ausreichend war. So ist es auch bei Windows 10


----------

